# Butterfly jig combo



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

Does anyone on here know if getting a trevala/sphero combo with braided line is worth $215 vs. a conventional with mono? I just want to make sure my money is going to the right equipment.... Also i've heard good reports about the spheros. This combo has a 12000 sphero. Any advice is appreciated...


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

about the right price if it's not all beat up....and depending on which trevala rod it is. They run anywhere from $99 to $150 new and the spheros 12000 around $130.



Sounds like a good setup...only precautions I would say based on how the true butterfly jig system works is the spheros is a lower gear ratio and a little heavier. I would stick with the braid for a true jigging setup.



DISCLAIMER: I am no expert.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

we run all shimano torium 20's on 30-80 trevala rod with 50pound powerpro and we wouldnt trade them for no other combo out there for me they are great. We have caught wahoo to yellowfin tuna to grouper up to 20 pounds on them they have stood the test of time so far for us we have had the same two for almost two years now and love them. hope this helps.. And no shimano doesnt dident pay me to say this. tight lines


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the advice so far.... I guess a bigger question as of now that I have is, how much would the lower retrieve affect the jigging system? As far as I know, the combo is brand new. I did consider other combos but they're a lot more expensive than this one:banghead


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

it affects it considerably. I tried it with a Tekota and it makes a big difference, both in the amount of work to get the jig to dance and the amount of fish you catch. I am sold on the faster retreive reels. Worth the extra money.


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

Hmmm ok thanks. Does anyone know what the best combo would be with a high retrieve for less money than the higher end combos??


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Torium 16 80 pound braid and a rod of your choice......I got my torium on Ebay for $100


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

try the new stradic with a trevala rod if you prefer spinning. Myself I prefer the Torium 20 with the trevela tvc-66m or the tvc-66mh. I can jig 100 % better with a conventional rod and reel over the stella 6000 and trevala tfc58xxh. I will stick with my Torium 20


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

All right, thanks for all the info.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

hey first catch when you buy your combo post it and let us know what you decided and why.


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

You got it


----------

